# Schaltplanerstellen



## Duracell0511 (14 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Erstelle seit Jahren Schaltpläne,Plane und Dokumentiere Anlagen in meiner Firma, leider sieht es so aus als würde der Familien Betrieb bald auflösen.
Deshalb würde ich gerne Freiberuflich Planen, Zeichnen....
Freue mich über jede Anfage!!!

Gruß
Duracell0511


----------



## Markus (14 Juni 2008)

wo bist du?
was kannst du?


----------



## Duracell0511 (14 Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
komme aus dem raum Stuttgart/Ludwigsburg  und Zeichne-Konstruiere seit 1990,mal mehr und mal weniger (bedingt durch Auftragslage).
Habe einige Jahre mit Elcad gearbeitet, mir dann selbst das Elektrocad 8.0 gekauft. Ein kleineres Projekt mit Caddy ++ und eines mit WSCAD kann ich auch noch aufweisen, naja wobei das Caddy ++ nicht so berauschend ist . 
Mit Eplan würde ich gerne anfangen, aber dafür brauch ich Zeit und Geld.

Gruß Karl


----------

